# Intro



## Pumba (Nov 12, 2010)

My name is Brian, I am 20 yrs old 165 lbs 6' tall. I joined this forum to read around all of your discussions and have now decided to make my first post introducing myself. I look forward to future threads in which I can talk with some of you more experience lifters and builders.

I began working out a little more than two months ago with intentions of bulking. Me and my brother maintained a very strict 5 day (mon-fri) workout routine. In late August I weighed slightly under 160 lbs. I feel like I have not gained much weight because in the beginning of my training I did not realize the importance of consuming more calories daily. Since joining the forum and reading around I have tried to increase my caloric intake and it has resulted in me starting to put on a little more weight and muscle size. My goal is to weigh 175 pounds by the end of February. Any weight over that goal I could gain I would be more than okay with. After February I would like to cut down to 8% body fat for the summer. Without working out I am 10% body fat and pretty skinny everywhere with a bit of pudge around my stomach.

Looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum and continuing to improve my workout.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Pumba* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2010)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Spunout (Nov 12, 2010)

You will find good information here, just have to look.  Welcome!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

